# Ginger's udder PICS ADDED 3-29-08



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Ginger's first freshening udder 7 days fresh... Nursing triplets, so she is certainly not full. What do you think?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh...*

Looks pretty good, do you have a rear and side?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh...*

I need to clip her leg and fill her overnight I will be doing that soon (hopefully). And I will get more photos...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh...*

She looks great thus far though! Its always good when they look like that and aren't full.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh...*

very nice. that is a good uder gor a ff.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh...*

Ginger's udder looks really great and it's not even full! I can't wait to see it when it is!!! My I am going to have some stiff competition between you and Ashley at this Show in April. It will be fun to meet up with you both there! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh...*

Are you showing Tina?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh...*

Check Potsie's thread Ashley. We kinda took it over with show talk lol. :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh...*

And thanks! I am really thrilled with her udder thus far.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh...*

OH MYLANTA! Haha. That's a great udder, so much capacity!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh...*

Thanks Sara!!! She does have a huge udder, I was so surprised that a small doe like her could have one as big as she does. I can't wait to fill her in and have a look at it!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

Here is her udder from today. Still not full, but I shaved it (with a razor...) so you can see it better


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

I like her Medial for a first freshener they're hard to get sometimes! Sometimes it takes a couple kiddings for it to show up but she already has a nice one!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

Her line definatly carries strong medials, but her teats are a bit small for me. Hopefully through milking they will get larger, I guess we will see!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

She is looking VERY nice Chelsey! Her rear udder attachment could be a bit wider and higher, but she has a really nice medial and nicely placed teats, and a very smooth looking fore. I think she is going to do super well for you!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

Her udder is just like Holly's except, Ginger's has more capacity.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

Yeah I was thinking a higher wider rear udder but she wasn't full so I wonder if it would looke better when full.... I am planning on bagging her up for 12 hours soon and I'll take some photos (of course :greengrin


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

i don't know anything about nigerian but i think the udder looks very nice from the side.
is it hard to get a good teat size andplacement on them? i could not imagine to milk those itty bitty teats :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

She looks very good, the top could be a bit wider but her teat placement and attachment as well as her medial look great!!! Yes, her teats will get bigger with use too! Binky had the same issue going and the first couple times it was really hard to get anything from them but nursing and now milking her they have grown!! Wish I had the nerve to use a razor on her like you did with Ginger!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

She looks really nice from the side and she has a good MSL. I would like to see her a little higher and wider in the rear and I would bring those teats in just a bit and have them longer.

She looks great Chelsey...I think she should very well!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

Usually the more she's milked and another freshening should help with teat size. I have a doe right now who's close to going up on my sales list due to her tiny teats. When I milk her its impossible to do by hand so I have to use the maggidan milker. I can't stand that.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

I don't have a Maggidan's milker so it is all by hand for me! She is getting easier to milk though, I am just used to Cowgirls handful teats!!! LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

My Buttin'Heads girls are easy to milk and Faith has HUGE milkable teats. I love to milk Faith.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ginger's udder 7 days fresh... NEW PICS ADDED!!!*

I think it looks good but I am no expert! :thumbup:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is her udder from 3-27-08 8-9 hours milk.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks good! Are you pulling babies at night to fill her? I need to pull some for milk-outs etc but with two does due to kid I haven't risked not hearing them. But since neither one looks like they're going to kid I might have to do it anyway.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

No, I pulled them for about 4 hours to let her fill in. So I estimated it at about 8-9 hours. Most likely less though. I think Carol is going to trade me for Caribou, I was really thinking about keeping him but I don't need another buck. 

Ginger's leg is doing soooo much better now that we have started her on a different homeopathic. She is walking normally sometimes now!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Trades are always good. Good luck with that!


----------

